# Showers.



## SanFranciscan (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a rookie to Amtrak so it didn't occur to me that there would not be showers on a distance as far as from California to Florida when I bought one-ware fare from San Francisco to Orlando from an agent who did not ask me whether I wanted anything other than the price quoted so I just paid up and shut up. It appears that there are no showers available on the trains during my journey. Are there any showers in the stations? I have a three-hour layover in Chicago so there should be sufficient time to get clean there.

I am sorry to seem stupid; but it really is unreasonable to assume that everybody on Amtrak is a frequent passenger, especially if environmentally-friendly travel is to be seriously encouraged. Filthy passengers don't just make for uncomfortable and thus more likely to be troublesome passengers but also interfere with the right of Amtrak employees to work in a healthful environment.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Mar 18, 2011)

SanFranciscan said:


> I am a rookie to Amtrak so it didn't occur to me that there would not be showers on a distance as far as from California to Florida when I bought one-ware fare from San Francisco to Orlando from an agent who did not ask me whether I wanted anything other than the price quoted so I just paid up and shut up.  It appears that there are no showers available on the trains during my journey. Are there any showers in the stations? I have a three-hour layover in Chicago so there should be sufficient time to get clean there.
> 
> I am sorry to seem stupid; but it really is unreasonable to assume that everybody on Amtrak is a frequent passenger, especially if environmentally-friendly travel is to be seriously encouraged. Filthy passengers don't just make for uncomfortable and thus more likely to be troublesome passengers but also interfere with the right of Amtrak employees to work in a healthful environment.


There are showers on the train . IF you are a sleeping car pax or a employee .

the free shower is one of the 2 reasons I do roomettes on long trips .

That and the free grub.

Peter KG6LSE


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 18, 2011)

SanFranciscan said:


> I am a rookie to Amtrak so it didn't occur to me that there would not be showers on a distance as far as from California to Florida


Aloha

What isn't/wasn't clear is your booking. If you are in coach on each train, or in Sleepers. The coaches do not have access to showers, but the sleepers do. Depending on the trains and routing, plus your budget you might consider upgrading to a sleeper for one train or nights.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome!






There are no showers available on trains for coach passengers, but there are for sleeping car passengers. Also see THIS THREAD where this very subject is being discussed towards the end.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to break some news to you gently. It was not until the 1980's that Amtrak began having showers in the sleepers. In the large rooms you get a private shower. If you are in a smaller room you go down the hall for the communal shower.

Before Amtrak began in 1971 many private railroads operated the trains all around the nation. And they hardly had any showers at all. Probably just six or seven individual trains in the entire country had a shower and they were usually confined to one room in one car to the individual or family who booked that space.

Why do I drag up the past? Because many more people rode the train back then, proportionate to the population. Also many more people smoked all over the place including on the train. PLUS most people dressed up to ride the train. And as has been pointed out recently in a different thread there was not as much available for the handicapped.

So it was in many ways a different culture. For better or for worse.

OK, so what?

Because.....it was what it was......and we got by ok.

Of course one could take a sponge bath back then, especially in your sleeping car room.

And one more thing......you do not do much to get very dirty on the train. (contrast that to the days when trains were not air conditioned and trains were powered by steam and the soot flew into your windows.) Still no showers on the train.

We got by. Not saying it was ok, esp. the lack of facilities for the handicapped. But still, it was what it was. One of the best things Amtrak has head over shoulders to the old railroads is the showers in the sleepers. As for not having showers for coach passengers, keep in mind that sleeping car passengers pay more and thus get more amenities.

Speaking personally I took several coach trips from Chattanooga to California back in "the old days" and I am still here age 66 so it did not kill me, lack of showers.

As to taking a shower in Chicago, nope, sorry. Best you could do is take a sponge bath in the lounge for sleeping car passengers. But if you were in a sleeper you would not need to take a shower in the station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 18, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Because.....it was what it was......and we got by ok.


For some folks seeing things remain the same for extended periods is reassuring. For others it's downright embarrassing. The only reason showers are still an issue today is because our passenger trains still take several days to cross the country just like they did a century ago. Back in the "good old days" this was addressed by having showers in the larger stations. Today it's not addressed at all for the majority of Amtrak passengers.



Bill Haithcoat said:


> One of the best things Amtrak has head over shoulders to the old railroads is the showers in the sleepers.


Rather than repeatedly patting Amtrak on the back for besting railroads from a half-century ago, I'd prefer to look for ways to help them catch up with the vastly improved passenger rail networks of today.



Bill Haithcoat said:


> As for not having showers for coach passengers, keep in mind that sleeping car passengers pay more and thus get more amenities.


That would be a fine rebuttal if sleepers weren't constantly sold out due to insufficient inventory. It's also hampered by the fact that sleepers are often substantially more expensive than the cost of a plane ticket that transports you fast enough to avoid any need for a shower in the first place.



Bill Haithcoat said:


> Speaking personally I took several coach trips from Chattanooga to California back in "the old days" and I am still here age 66 so it did not kill me, lack of showers.


Nobody said it would kill you, but were you not even the slightest bit embarrassed about getting stuck washing yourself in front of a tiny toilet stall sink or simply funking it up for days on end?


----------



## SanFranciscan (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the support Doxomni. I did double check the web site for Amtrak tickets. Yes, I was right that there are no sleeper cars available for my trip beginning April 1. I am sure that there weren't any available on Monday either, explaining why I wasn't offered one.

Yes, I am aware that people were much dirtier in the past than we generally find acceptable today, but it is not medical heroics that have increased our life expectancy in this country but improvements in hygiene.

I am not an experienced traveler, and there are dining coaches, lounge coaches, etc. so it did not occur to me that coach passenger meant cheap, stingy passenger to the railroads. Other countries with trains much faster than those in the U.S. have amenities for passengers. We really do need them for U.S. rail passengers if we are serious about getting over our dependence upon foreign oil.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 18, 2011)

I am now picturing Cary Grant shaving with that microscopic razor in the LaSalle Street Station Men's Room (better than Marshall Field's window) at Chicago while the police agents search the toilet stalls 

I still say if the larger changeover stations such as Chicago offered pay per use showers like truck stops do there could be a market.


----------



## had8ley (Mar 18, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I still say if the larger changeover stations such as Chicago offered pay per use showers like truck stops do there could be a market.


It's a great idea and probably would have a market. Only trouble I foresee is the demise of the venture much like the movie rental company that came on board with much fanfare only to last a short time. Which brings up an interesting thought~ what would today's traveler prefer? A movie or a shower ???


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2011)

And I'm not saying anything bad about them, but who would use the showers at CHI, LAX or NYP more - Amtrak travelers or the homeless?



As it is now, with just the restrooms, I see many "taking a shower" at the sinks and changing clothes. I may be wrong, but I don't think they're Amtrak passengers. (They could do those things aboard the train!)


----------



## pennyk (Mar 18, 2011)

If I recall what I have heard (and I certainly do not have first hand knowledge), the Orient Express does not have private showers in their pricey rooms. Of course, Europeans have different attitudes than Americans regarding aspects of daily life.

Jis, do you know?


----------



## Bierboy (Mar 18, 2011)

Peter KG6LSE said:


> ...There are showers on the train . IF you are a sleeping car pax or a employee .
> the free shower is one of the 2 reasons I do roomettes on long trips .
> 
> That and *the free grub.*
> ...


That really made me laugh....if you think the "grub" is free on Amtrak just because you book a sleeper, you're delusional...

And to the OP, if you think you're gonna net a sleeper compartment only a few days out from your trip, you're even more delusional than Peter. We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 18, 2011)

had8ley said:


> Only trouble I foresee is the demise of the venture much like the movie rental company that came on board with much fanfare only to last a short time.


At SFO they had a conventional movie rental store that charged traditional rental fees and required that you return the movie to the exact same location or pay to ship it there. At several other airports you can find standard *Redbox* kiosks that are dirt cheap and allow you to return the movie to any of twenty-five _thousand_ other locations. I never used the SFO rental place and for all I know it has closed up shop by now. I've used Redbox dozens of times, including at airports, and never once had any problems. Put a Redbox kiosk in an easy to access location of CUS and I'd use it.



the_traveler said:


> And I'm not saying anything bad about them, but who would use the showers at CHI, LAX or NYP more - Amtrak travelers or the homeless?


So long as they all pay the same cleaning and maintenance fees as anyone else who cares what sort of home they do or don't have? At NRT the folks using the $5 shower rooms are not the high rolling travelers in first class or on chartered flights. Those folks are using the elite status facilities. The folks using the conventional shower rooms encompass a range of semi-frequent to extremely-infrequent passengers who don't have status and are unwilling or unable to pony up a $50-125 entry fee to a frequent flier lounge. Nonetheless the rooms are extremely clean and stocked with everything you'd need for a quick refresh.



the_traveler said:


> As it is now, with just the restrooms, I see many "taking a shower" at the sinks and changing clothes. I may be wrong, but I don't think they're Amtrak passengers. (They could do those things aboard the train!)


Most Amtrak passengers are still not able to use any shower on any train. Full stop. If $5 (or even $10 or $15) shower rooms were available and easy to access then there would be less of a reason to worry about people trying to use restrooms for this purpose. In other words everybody wins, including the sleeper passengers just stopping through a restroom to check their hair or whatever. If the showers were a mere $5 then even a homeless person in Chicago might be able to afford them, although you might have to provide a lot of rooms if you allow unticketed folks to have access to the showers. IIRC I had to show my passport and my ticket to get access to the showers in Japan and maybe that's an important part of keeping their rooms in such good shape.



pennyk said:


> If I recall what I have heard (and I certainly do not have first hand knowledge), the Orient Express does not have private showers in their pricey rooms. Of course, Europeans have different attitudes than Americans regarding aspects of daily life.


Last I saw the original and longest-lived Orient Express had gone bankrupt.



Bierboy said:


> We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket.


That's great advice for retired folks. How about some advice for those of working age/class who can't plan everything anywhere near that far out?


----------



## LA Resident (Mar 18, 2011)

pennyk said:


> If I recall what I have heard (and I certainly do not have first hand knowledge), the Orient Express does not have private showers in their pricey rooms. Of course, Europeans have different attitudes than Americans regarding aspects of daily life.
> 
> Jis, do you know?


All the sleepers on Europe's City Night Line trains have nice showers and sinks in a separate compartment for each sleeper room; the room size is between an Amtrak roomette and bedroom. There's also a nice breakfast buffet for all passengers with eggs, bacon, salads, fruits, waffles, juices, cereals, yogurts, the works. The coach seating is plusher than Acela First Class and fully reclines, ala a First-Class sleeper bed on airlines. Those cars far surpass anything Amtrak offers.

Most major stations in Europe also offer shower facilities. But of course the population in Europe is used to train travel and the stations are in constant 24-hour use, cutting down on the vagrant population that seems to congregate around many stations in the US. Given the state of bathrooms in US stations, I shudder to think of what the showers would look like, unless there was an on-site attendant at all times and a fee sufficiently high to deter non-passengers.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> And to the OP, if you think you're gonna net a sleeper compartment only a few days out from your trip, you're even more delusional than Peter. We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket....


I hate to burst your bubble, but last May 1 I got a roomette on the EB from SEA to CHI that I booked IIRC on April 29 or 30.



(A few days before the trip.) And it was not high bucket either!


----------



## AKA (Mar 18, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > And to the OP, if you think you're gonna net a sleeper compartment only a few days out from your trip, you're even more delusional than Peter. We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket....
> ...



You go boy. Why are we not surprised. hboy:


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 18, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> And to the OP, if you think you're gonna net a sleeper compartment only a few days out from your trip, you're even more delusional than Peter.


Why is that delusional? I bet you can walk up to the ticket counter at virtually any large airport and book a first class seat on the next flight out

8 out of 10 times. Extend that to two weeks and the odds are virtually 100%. So why shouldn't the average person expect to be able to book

first class accommodations on Amtrak 2 weeks from the travel date?

Railfans and experienced Amtrak riders know about Amtrak's capacity issues, but there's no particular reason that the occasional rider would know

this. I think it's really inappropriate to call someone "delusional" for thinking they could book a sleeping car 2 weeks in advance. (which is not "a

few days" BTW)

It's this kind of attitude that really turns off casual travelers. Thanks for making the OP feel so welcome.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> That really made me laugh....if you think the "grub" is free on Amtrak just because you book a sleeper, you're delusional...


Do you have to pay for it in the diner? Saying that it isn't free because the price of it is built into your ticket is useless pedantry of the highest order. Calling someone "delusional" for stating so is simply uncalled for and only reflects poorly on yourself.


daxomni said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket.
> ...


AGR card from Chase, paid off monthly. I get about 5,000 free points a month by funneling all my spending through the card. 60,000 points per year is enough to do some serious traveling without having to pay a dime. With a month's notice I was able to get a bedroom+oversized vehicle slot on the Auto Train to go see STS-134 blast off next month without spending a dime.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > And to the OP, if you think you're gonna net a sleeper compartment only a few days out from your trip, you're even more delusional than Peter.
> ...


While agree completely with what you said, Bierboy's comments are also not really based in reality. Looking at LD trains departing next Friday (one week from today):

Cardinal (WAS-CHI) - no rooms (not a surprise there)

Capitol Limited (WAS CHI) - bedrooms and roomettes available

LSL (NYP - CHI) - Bedrooms available, no roomettes

Silvers - both trains sold out

Crescent (WAS-ATL) Bedrooms and Roomettes available

CONO (CHI-NOL) no rooms

SWC (CHI-LAX) - roomettes available

EB (CHI-PDX) - bedrooms available

EB (CHI-SEA) - bedrooms and roomettes available

CZ (CHI-SAC) - bedrooms and roomettes available

TE (CHI-AUS) - bedrooms and roomettes available

SL (NOL-LAX) - roomettes and family bedroom available

CS (LAX - SEA) - bedrooms and roomettes available

In summary, out of 14 trains, 7 of them have both roomettes and bedrooms (or family bedroom on the SL) available for the vast majority of their runs. Only 4 of them have no rooms whatsoever.


----------



## duke_gal_05 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > That really made me laugh....if you think the "grub" is free on Amtrak just because you book a sleeper, you're delusional...
> ...


I am LEARNING so much valuable information on here  .... I booked a roomette for June from Chicago to LAX simply for the fact my 15 y/o daughter and I are not going that long without a shower. We are spending one night in NYC after about 11 hours on the train from NC so we will be able to shower there......my husband being Navy retired mentioned USO's but I don't think that would be an acceptable place for 2 unaccompanied ladies to go to shower  .... I did the math and for the price of the roomette vs food being purchased on the trip... came to about $100 dollars more at the diner car/snack bar prices.  A hotel room would cost that OR more depending on location. I just booked in February and did have to go with the Texas Eagle vs Southwest Chief due to the fact the roomettes on the SWC were sold out....ONE extra day on that train BUT am looking forward to the ADVENTURE and to spend MOTHER/DAUGHTER time :wub: .... At least this way she can't go up to her room and leave me talking  LOL


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2011)

duke_gal_05 said:


> my husband being Navy retired mentioned USO's but I don't think that would be an acceptable place for 2 unaccompanied ladies to go to shower


I don't know of any USOs in train stations, but I've been in plenty in airports and wouldn't worry a bit about my wife and daughter (if I had one) being alone in one.


----------



## Big Iron (Mar 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > That really made me laugh....if you think the "grub" is free on Amtrak just because you book a sleeper, you're delusional...
> ...


Ryan, Would you be so kind as to post some pics of the takeoff with any trip report you might file. That sounds like one sweet trip and I would like to live vicariously.

To the OP, there is ample opportunity for a sponge bath in the coach lavatory to remove any funk that may accumulate.


----------



## jis (Mar 18, 2011)

Big Iron said:


> Ryan, Would you be so kind as to post some pics of the takeoff with any trip report you might file. That sounds like one sweet trip and I would like to live vicariously.
> 
> To the OP, there is ample opportunity for a sponge bath in the coach lavatory to remove any funk that may accumulate.


In my Grad School days back in the late 70s and early 80s when I traveled quite a bit by Amtrak Coach and I used the sponge technique and appropriate use of deodorant to handle hygiene issues of the sort. Even today on ultra-long-distance international flights lasting over 12 hours or more I use similar. It really is no big deal. Showering a couple of times a day is an acquired energy inefficient habit anyway, mostly confined to the really well to do of the world.  Afterall the Europeans invented cheap colognes to deal with such issues in the first place


----------



## Big Iron (Mar 18, 2011)

jis said:


> Big Iron said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, Would you be so kind as to post some pics of the takeoff with any trip report you might file. That sounds like one sweet trip and I would like to live vicariously.
> ...


Back in the 70's the mens lounge on the coaches was a communal facility too, much less privacy with the sinks in the common area and a separate annex for the toilets. Typically the mens lounge was only separated from the hallway with a curtain. It also served as the smoking room as well. Today's facilities could be considered luxurious in comparison.

s


----------



## Dan O (Mar 18, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> And I'm not saying anything bad about them, but who would use the showers at CHI, LAX or NYP more - Amtrak travelers or the homeless?
> 
> 
> 
> As it is now, with just the restrooms, I see many "taking a shower" at the sinks and changing clothes. I may be wrong, but I don't think they're Amtrak passengers. (They could do those things aboard the train!)


If the homeless took showers there that may be a bonus for all.

I'd pay $5 or $10 for a shower at CUS, LAX or similar if I was traveling. We have been camping where it costs $2.50 for a shower w/ little temperature or water control. It is like a small firehose shooting out the water.

Re doing it on the train. Much easier to wash up in a larger restroom w/o train movement IMO.

Dan


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 18, 2011)

> Rather than repeatedly patting Amtrak on the back for besting railroads from a half-century ago, I'd prefer to look for ways to help them catch up with the vastly improved passenger rail networks of today.


Dax: I must take exception to this one comment. Todays rail network is but a figment of what it once was. In years past passenger rail came into or near almost every single town and all the major cities. You no longer have train service to Chattenooga,TN, Louisville, KY, Toledo, OH, Ashville, N.C, Huntsville AL, Augusta, GA, North Dakota, Las Vegas, NV., The Poconos, PA, Western NJ, Scranton, PA, Easton, PA, Allentown, PA and hundreds of other cities. Also consider running times. In the past these trips were hours shorter than they now are. Trains like the SW Chief were running at speeds of 100 MPH. You can no longer go directly from Chicago to Florida or Florida to the West Coast.

As for the trains back then they were far more elegant than they now were, the food and the service far better. The matreeses in the sleepers were thicker, more comfortable,the decor nicer, you dined at a table surrounded by chairs on fine china and not in a booth that you see at the cheap restaurants. You boarded at magnificent trains stations not from shacks or station burried beneath high rise office buildings. Look at the movies on You Tube and you'll see. The only improvement has been the eliminatation of the caustic, irritating, and cancerous cigarette smoke. I'm afraid to say that from my view, all indications are that we have gone backwards and not improved much. However, help is on the way. As gasoline hits $5 per gallon, you will see improvements in passenger rail.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 18, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket....


Except that it seems that Amtrak's revenue management has also caught on to this and that they aren't always putting low bucket rooms on sale at the 11 month mark. Seems like on some trains & dates that they start out at a higher bucket and then a month or two later drop down if sales aren't going well.


----------



## coachseats (Mar 18, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> You no longer have train service to Chattenooga,TN, Louisville, KY, Toledo, OH, Ashville, N.C, Huntsville AL, Augusta, GA, North Dakota, Las Vegas, NV., The Poconos, PA, Western NJ, Scranton, PA, Easton, PA, Allentown, PA and hundreds of other cities. Also consider running times. In the past these trips were hours shorter than they now are. Trains like the SW Chief were running at speeds of 100 MPH. You can no longer go directly from Chicago to Florida or Florida to the West Coast.
> 
> You boarded at magnificent trains stations not from shacks or station burried beneath high rise office buildings.


I agree with some parts of your post, but it is important to note: Toledo, OH (four trains per day)and North Dakota (2 trains a day cross the entire state) are still served by Amtrak and one can still board an Amtrak train at a variety of the same magnificent stations, many refurbished or well maintained, that you could in the heyday of train travel.


----------



## SanFranciscan (Mar 18, 2011)

daxomni said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Only trouble I foresee is the demise of the venture much like the movie rental company that came on board with much fanfare only to last a short time.
> ...



Actually the Orient Express is running and has an upcoming trip that they e-mailed me about. Check out the Society of International Railway Travelers for information on some really neat trains. Yes, they are expensive trains. I think that you may find the web site entertaining regardless of your budget because they have information about international routes which I have never heard of anywhere else.

I can see that I have stirred up a hornet's nest with my inquiry about showers on the train and in the station. First of all homeless people are sometimes train passengers. Secondly public showers are for the public good. Is there anyone here so secure in your job that you think that homelessness could never happen to you? I went through it in the 1980's and tried so hard to be responsible and keep clean and keep looking for a job and met others doing the same so I don't go along wit the view that the homeless are bums. I used to sneak into showers at community colleges and stuff like that. I was not the good-for-nothing filthy pig that those who have never been homeless wished to believe that I was.

I am moving to Orlando from San Francisco. I have lived in this same apartment with the same landlady for 23 years, the only one that I have had since my time in the homeless system. I am going by Amtrak partly because I want to see the changing of the terrain and the changing of the climates and wrap my mind around the fact that life as I have known it for the past 23 years is over. I have been working for the Disney Museum here in San Francisco and am glad that my supervisor is recommending me for the corporate part of Disney because I have a great deal of affection for Disney, but that does not mean that I am not leaving a part of my heart here in San Francisco.

I love trains and wish that I had more opportunity to ride those I have dreamed about and would just like nice memories of Amtrak taking me from my old life to my new life.

By the way, my name is Mary; and I am glad that I found this site.


----------



## hello (Mar 18, 2011)

_Enjoy your train ride Mary ... and welcome!_


----------



## pennyk (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Mary. I hope you enjoy Orlando, which is very different from San Francisco. The Disney employees tend to be a bit different from the downtown Orlando work force.

I traveled across country last year from Orlando via Amtrak and the scenery was priceless. Enjoy the journey.

Penny from Orlando

(BTW, I have lived in Florida all my life and in Orlando since 1979)


----------



## PaulM (Mar 18, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> And to the OP, if you think you're gonna net a sleeper compartment only a few days out from your trip, you're even more delusional than Peter. We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket....


Be nice Bierknappe! There is a large, vocal faction of the public who hate Amtrak (or commuter rail, public transportation of any kind, shuttles in National Parks, bike lanes, side walks, park benches, etc). One of the things they do to justify their phobia is to trot out the old chestnut "No body rides the trains anymore. You can't fault San Fran for thinking anyone would patronize such ancient relics.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 18, 2011)

LA Resident said:


> All the sleepers on Europe's City Night Line trains have nice showers and sinks in a separate compartment for each sleeper room; the room size is between an Amtrak roomette and bedroom. There's also a nice breakfast buffet for all passengers with eggs, bacon, salads, fruits, waffles, juices, cereals, yogurts, the works. The coach seating is plusher than Acela First Class and fully reclines, ala a First-Class sleeper bed on airlines. Those cars far surpass anything Amtrak offers.


Things may have changed in the last couple of year, or there may be variations between CNL trains, or maybe you were in the equivalent of a bedroom and I in a roomette. But I have ridden the CNL between Vienna and Dortmund; and I don't recall showers at all, much less in the room. And there definitely wasn't a breakfast buffet, only coffee and a pastry served in the room. But then there really is much less need for showers on European overnight trains because they generally depart around 10:30 PM and arrive before 8:00. Doesn't even leave much time for night cap in the restaurant car.

I've also been on the other overnight trains (EN's and D trains); and coach, which was referred to as a sleeperette, was merely reclining seats with very little leg room.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Mar 18, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> Peter KG6LSE said:
> 
> 
> > ...There are showers on the train . IF you are a sleeping car pax or a employee .
> ...


Can someone remind me how the Ignore User feature works?


----------



## duke_gal_05 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ryan said:


> duke_gal_05 said:
> 
> 
> > my husband being Navy retired mentioned USO's but I don't think that would be an acceptable place for 2 unaccompanied ladies to go to shower
> ...



He didn't know for sure about the USO's in or close to the train stations... his experiences were in airports as well.... I am also the daughter of a Navy retired CPO... Being from the south I guess my dad instilled in me about 2 young ladies being alone in a "strange big city" to be cautious better to ERR on the side of CAUTION... Nothing against anyone utilizing the USO's since I also have 2 step daughters that are in the military as well....I guess I have a lot to learn hboy: and upon my return flight from California I will "check out" the USO in the airports for future reference  .... Thanks


----------



## Bierboy (Mar 19, 2011)

daxomni said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > We ALWAYS book 11 months out to guarantee the availability of a bedroom and the low bucket.
> ...


Still a working man, thank you...


----------



## RailFanLNK (Mar 19, 2011)

San Fran, all is not lost, you can try and upgrade onboard and keep checking with Amtrak prior to your arrival. I travel alot and I have been able to "sponge bath" quite easily anywhere there is a sink. Yes, a shower on a train is definately a plus, but I have found that I can go long periods without a shower. Do I like it? No, but I can live with it. I know your new to Amtrak travel, but this site can help you with alot of things/questions. Is the date you are departing set in stone? Can you move your trip up or back a day? Just some thoughts on trying to make your first trip go a tadbit better.


----------



## Sis (Jun 11, 2013)

*** JUST A REMINDER, THIS THREAD IS OVER 2 YEARS OLD, BUT IS STILL RELEVANT ***

Well, this is an old discussion but still relevant today. I was hoping to find out CHI had showers. ugh All the rooms are booked and I have a very long ride from SPK to CHI to WAS and then a car on to the coast. I am gonna stink to high heaven! :wacko:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 11, 2013)

Baby Wipes!


----------



## Ziv (Jun 11, 2013)

had8ley said:


> 'OlympianHiawatha' said:
> 
> 
> > I still say if the larger changeover stations such as Chicago offered pay per use showers like truck stops do there could be a market.
> ...


A shower! Or a sink in a clean room sans toilet where you could 'freshen up' and feel comfortable brushing your teeth. Those coach toilets get pretty funky and going there to clean up seems a bit "oxymoronic", for lack of a better word.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Have any of you ever heard of sponge baths? You can actually get almost as clean with a sponge bath in one of the larger restrooms in coach as a shower. Sure you cannot shampoo your hair, but they have dry shampoo if you need it. Do you really think that people who are unable to shower on a train is that filthy? Just because it is coach does not mean we are filthy stinking people. Most of the people I have encountered go and freshen up with baby wipes or the fresh disposible wipes that are available at any store.

As far as the coach toilets betting funky, then SAY SOMETHING to the attendant. If it is bad, they are required to clean it or lock it. Complaining about coach and making it seem like torture to travel by coach is not helping keep Amtrak around. Remember, without coach, the sleepers would not be running either.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

Also remember that 60 years ago, a train had (if lucky) one shower on the entire train. And that was in a super deluxe private room, only used by the occupant(s) of that room. Even other sleeping car passengers could not use the shower on the train.

Yet, somehow people survived. And we all even got born. Not having a shower available to you for a few days is not the end of the world.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still trying to get the Venture(forth) Capital to get attended or coin showers installed in DC, NYP, CHI and LAX. Ok. Not trying. But hoping. Maybe thinking. Maybe thought of...


----------



## PaulM (Jun 12, 2013)

LA Resident said:


> All the sleepers on Europe's City Night Line trains have nice showers and sinks in a separate compartment for each sleeper room; the room size is between an Amtrak roomette and bedroom. There's also a nice breakfast buffet for all passengers with eggs, bacon, salads, fruits, waffles, juices, cereals, yogurts, the works.


Whoa! Are you sure you aren't talking about delux rooms analogous to Amtrak's bedroom. Not too long ago my wife and I booked sleeping car (not couchette) space in 2 CNL trains (Vienna to Duisburg and Munich to Berlin) in rooms that were about the size of Amtrak's roomettes. There were no toilet or shower in the room; and I didn't see any _Dousche_ sign in the corridor. Also, there wasn't any breakfast buftet, just packaged muffin, yoghurt, etc. delivered to our room by the attendant, IMO not up to #27's much maligned breakfast.


----------

